# Pregnant cat with diarrhea



## debshar (Mar 10, 2015)

My cat is due in around 2 weeks & she has had diarrhea since last night. Is this normal?
She was checked at vet few days ago who said she was really well. Her appetite has decreased slightly too. I've been keeping her indoors but she hates her litter tray so thought that might be stressing her out a bit. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Are you sure of the dates of mating? Sometimes they have a good old clear out right before labour starts.


----------



## debshar (Mar 10, 2015)

carly87 said:


> Are you sure of the dates of mating? Sometimes they have a good old clear out right before labour starts.


The vet said around 2 weeks to go which was slightly nearer than I had thought. Her nipples are really pink but no milk. She's only expecting one kitten so she's not too fat either! 
She has been quite unsettled but think she's desperate to get out. Off course the weathers lovely which doesn't help!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Vets are notoriously wrong when it comes to predicting when kittens will be born. Unsettled plus decreased apetite plus bowel clearing suggests to me that labour won't be too long now. hope you've got everything in.


----------

